
Ask HN: Why am I shadow banned? - t0t4lnoo3v2
Hi, I posted two days ago and have just noticed that my account is shadow banned as my reply to the comment on my post is only showing to me.<p>Disappointed that HN would shadow ban instead of communicating the reason for the ban. Cheers<p>Original post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19562159
======
SamReidHughes
A fresh account, posted two self posts with identical content. They automate
that stuff.

------
detaro
write an e-mail to hn@ycombinator.com

~~~
t0t4lnoo3v2
won't the mods sort this out here?

~~~
detaro
You can either send them an email and be sure to reach them, or try your luck
if they see this thread by accident. But don't complain if they don't if you
choose the latter.

~~~
zunzun
If there is a shadow ban, why would an email to the people who put the ban in
place change anything? I do not understand how this would work.

~~~
rolph
if you got caught in a spambotfilter then emailing a mod will greatly help
them to see that you are not a bot, and give a mod a chance to tell you if you
did something bad without making it a public event.

